# Camper roof repair and complete floor replacement.



## Bull Fish (Nov 15, 2006)

Well I picked up a new to me camper the other day. I know that it was in need of work and that is why I got it cheap! The leading edge of the roof had been damaged at one point letting water in. I will be removing the vinyl and replacing 1' of decking this weekend. As soon as that is complete I will start pulling everything out of the camper to replace the floor. It is a 25' Coleman caravan 2002 model. This should be fun I plan on using treated lumber for the floor this time so that there are no further issues with it rotting as long as I own it. I will post picks along the way but here are a few of the outside.


----------

